
Another broadband merger: CenturyLink gets FCC approval to buy Level 3 - LinuxBender
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/10/another-broadband-merger-centurylink-gets-fcc-approval-to-buy-level-3/
======
jgowdy
And this my friends is how we got Big Green, joining Big Blue and Big Red in a
dominant position in communications. RIP Level3.

